# Best place to get an agitation harness?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive been looking at a few sites, seen prices from $48-$100, different designs, some that use foam padding others that use that cotton looking material......I figured some feedback from people that have various harnesses would be helpful?

Any things to make sure to get or avoid?


Any particular places that are good to deal with?



(*for a dog thats 55-58 pounds now and will likely end up 70-75....looks like a size medium)


thanks


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

For your dog I would get a size large leather agitation harness form signature k-9. it has enough adjustability to fit your puppy now and when he is an adult (he will likely be over 80 lbs I think)
They are around $50 I think now, but a very nice harness and it will last you for the life of your dog if you take care of it. I still have one that I use almost everyday and it is about 10 years old now.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

These?


http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Leather-Harnesses_2



looks like they only list leather ones as 'tracking' harnesses



thanks


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

And yep, sounds like bigger than I was thinking. Guy that bred him had emailed/told me his dad was 35kg (77lbs) and said he thought he would be about that.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Can am, Bridgeport leather, Fullgripgear.com , Allk-9.com. .. I don't care for that lamb wool stuff on the chest plate, get dirty, vegetation matter gets stuck to it....Fullgrip and ALLK-9 use Neopreme on the chest plate instead.

If you want some deals check ebay.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> Ive been looking at a few sites, seen prices from $48-$100, different designs, some that use foam padding others that use that cotton looking material......I figured some feedback from people that have various harnesses would be helpful?
> 
> Any things to make sure to get or avoid?
> 
> ...



Matt

I've got a couple of these that have worked out pretty good.
http://www.allk-9.com/multi-purpose-harness-p-74.html

As long as you don't leave it on when you put your Dutch
Shepherd in the crate. I didn't think he was flexible enough to chew on the chest strap......I was wrong :-(


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> These?
> 
> 
> http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Leather-Harnesses_2
> ...


Yes, that is the harness that I was talking about. They call it a tracking harness because that is more politically correct than "agitation harness", but it is used 99% for agitation and very seldom even used for tracking.
Keep in mind that the Dutch guys often keep their dogs a little leaner than many Americans do, so 77 lbs in Holland may be 83 lbs here in a few weeks. 
Either way, a size large will adjust down to fit your puppy now, and will expand to fit him throughout his life. A size medium may be too small for him when he is 4 years old.


----------



## Angela Fleming (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got a "quick on/off" style agitation harness from CanAm and I really love it for both my dogs. I'll include a picture of it if I can figure out how...
~Angela


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought the difference in agitation vs. tracking harness is the bulk and durablity. No? Tracking harnesses I've looked into seem to be a bit more light duty than agitation harnesses.

Whatever you buy, I think it is notable and prudent to get metal buckles as opposed to plastic latch-its.


----------

